# Member Rating Thread



## Trollology (Dec 30, 2010)

The Member Rating Thread
I thought many of you might like what I'm about to do:
I'm going to be rating the members on GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All you have to do is post in this thread, that you want to be rated by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post what I think of you here and I can send you a PM as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now if I don't know you, (I think this will happen a lot, since I'm not that old on GBAtemp) I'm simply going to look at your profile, check your threads/topics/posts and kind of study you. Then I'll rate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah so that's pretty much it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let the rating requests begin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----
People I'm attempting to rate now: naglaro00, Arnold Schwarzenegger These two I'll do later. I just finished my last pair of ratings so I get a break right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The list will be updated when I'm done with these people


----------



## iFish (Dec 30, 2010)

Ohai.

I'd love to be rated!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried to think of something funny and ironic to say... I failed horribly.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Me


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Me?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2010)

10/10 right here.


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god, this is going to end in tears...
PICK ME!!!!!
EDIT: If this is rating 'members', surely I win by default, as the 'temps only male genitalia?


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

rate me please


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 30, 2010)

Rate me


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

http://www.hotornot.com/


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 30, 2010)

since we share the same ethics and name suffix (although your prefix is also related to said ethics :3), rate me.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2010)

Rockstar gets a 8/10 here. The rest I don't know enough to rate them properly.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm guessing it depends on HOW you are going to rate someone, but it'll be interesting on how I rate in YHO


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

In the words of my bitch, Rydian, this is just asking for butthurt


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 30, 2010)

Rate me!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar gets a 8/10 here. The rest I don't know enough to rate them properly.


Awww thanks a ton


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

rate me x10000000000000000


----------



## Trollology (Dec 30, 2010)

_Chaz_: I must say, you're a difficult one to rate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You've got some humor, I mean, a good number of your posts make me giggle often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know a lot of information and still try to seek information a lot (a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
You.. how should I say this?.. You work pretty hard when you have the intention to work. Like, when you set a goal, you'd keep working 'till you reach it.
Nintendo Fanboy all the way. (High Five! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Overall: I like you. Yes I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I loved that Pokemon battle you had with my brother. You know, the iSneeze guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe. He got suspended for trolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iFish: You love blogging and I can easily tell. (Kind of like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
You're friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're an apple fanboy maybe? (Considering you have an iTouch and you look addicted to it.) Oh and not to mention the "i" in your name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You blog more than you talk about electronics/gaming on GBAtemp.
And, like _Chaz_, you wish to seek information pretty often, which is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , because learning is never bad.
You're a positive person and you can put smiles on peoples' faces, but serious when it's serious time.
Overall: I like you and your whole "fish" thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rockstar: First thing I can conclude is: Hardcore Nintendo gamer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You're one heck of a pirate though. Oh no, I don't like that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no it would be unfair to judge you cause of that since I guess 99% of the people here are pirates.
You're extremely intelligent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that wasn't hard to notice. Also, you're on GBAtemp a lot, as if that's like >50% of what you do daily. I guess most of us are just GBAtemp addicts anyway. Who can resist? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You know the tempers pretty well here, and I like that.
For some reason you refuse to use emoticons. Use them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It shows more emotion when you speak.
You're a very basic guy, but nice to have as a friend.
Overall: Yes I like you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next people to be rated: A Gay Little Cat Boy, Guild McCommunist (yeah only two because those two look like they need a lot of work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 30, 2010)

That makes me feel good


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

That post sounded like this tbh.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> _Chaz_: I must say, you're a difficult one to rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Either I'm the closed book I thought I was or you analyze posts very well, as that's very close to how I see myself a lot of the time.

iSneeze got suspended? I hope it wasn't directly because of that "battle", as I didn't even get warned.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 30, 2010)

rate
me


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> http://www.hotornot.com/



you make me addicted now.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I just try to do my best.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 30, 2010)

In for rating. I promise your answer will be wrong but this is just for fun right?


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

BTW, if I see the word 'spammer' without negation in my rating, I will throw shit at you.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> That post sounded like this tbh.



I agree with this post.

Not everyone is 100% perfect, y'know.

Last time I checked, I was the only one, actually!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BTW, if I see the word 'spammer' without negation in my rating, I will throw shit at you.


He'll do it, he has a seemingly endless supply.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 30, 2010)

Guild McCommunist: Nintendo fanboy, kind of like everyone else on here.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except iSneeze) Good job, keep that up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're extremely intelligent, and you punctuate your sentences correctly. You also never misspell any word, which I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GBAtemp addict much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, looking at your posts, I can't really conclude much about your personality for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So if I were to describe you by using as few adjectives as possible, I'd probably use these:
Respectful, neat, serious, positive, and kind I guess.
You take gaming seriously as an important part of your life and I love that.
Overall: Your personality can be stronger that what it is, but generally, I like you a lot. You're a good person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Gay Little Cat Boy: I'm really sorry if this bothers, you, but in this thread I promise not to lie, so here goes: I'm... homophobic.
I might be that, but look I think I'm smart enough to know not going to judge you for your homosexuality. So that's nothing to worry about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That "No noobs allowed!" thread made me chuckle loads of times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have an amazing sense of humor and I ADORE that.
Especially since I laugh at literally anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You like DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have a strong personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're funny, and very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't really bother others, which I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall: I still didn't find someone I don't like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I like. ;D But still homophobia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Homophobia doesn't mean I hate you, but I'd feel nervous and kind of freak out around you


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

trollology is a girl


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> trollology is a girl



KAY!


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think Guild would be delighted in being called a fanboy.

Also


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy: I'm really sorry if this bothers, you, but in this thread I promise not to lie, so here goes: I'm... homophobic.
> I might be that, but look I think I'm smart enough to know not going to judge you for your homosexuality. So that's nothing to worry about
> 
> 
> ...


I take nothing personal as long as your not mean to me, I respect you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2010)

emigre, enough off-topic. Next time I'm gonna warn you


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> emigre, enough off-topic. Next time I'm gonna warn you



Fair dues I guess.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

so who will she rate now
i'm sure i'll be rated as extreme noob *exiles to another dimension* 
lol


----------



## evandixon (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to be rated.
Just don't make it negative.  If you do, I will find you


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd like to be a part of this. :trollface:


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

i love your sig roxas is sora but roxas is ventus


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> i love your sig roxas is sora but roxas is ventus


I love your sig, but it's way too big. :3
I'd change it if I were you ;3


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah it'll be better if you remove the angel sora which is pointless to me


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

I sense a Keyblade fight coming...


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His sig is 9021 kbs.....

(Just kidding it's 1,271.43 KB's, but it's still way over the limit.)

(I'm going to stop going off topic now.)

(Roxas is Sora.)


----------



## Ace (Dec 30, 2010)

I know I'm (essentially) a stranger to GBAtemp, but.... rate, please?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

sora did you play bbs?
_chaz_ yeah i'm in the keyblade graveyard now so we will do it there (check my location)
Edit: sig updated sorry


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 30, 2010)

Please feed my ego.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

lol i updated my sig because the old one was overlimited


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I like to see how you rate me. Then in return I'll speak about your life. I DARE YOU!


----------



## Trollology (Dec 30, 2010)

Arithmatics: You're nice I guess, and sometimes a *little *funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean, only enough to make me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Based on the things you do/the way you write/etc. I have a feeling you're not the type who spends >4 hours on GBAtemp daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You sound like a social person with a good number of friends. I mean I don't know... just, the opposite of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You look like a nice intelligent guy I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you like to share opinions and start friendly debates.
You'd do anything to explain to people why you're right, and that's a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're typically a serious and informative person, but you can get a little funny when "funny" is suitable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall: I like a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up your awesome self

Shlong: YOUR AVATAR AND SIGNATURE ARE SO DARN CUTE! Those are like the first thing I look at whenever I see one of your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so cute! Where's it from? Like an anime or something? Anyway, I think you're one of the best people on GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, GBAtemp would be different without you, so let's just say I think I really really like having you on GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if it makes you feel better, I doubt anyone disagrees with me.
I mean c'mon! Just look at the difference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler










No worries you are not a troll so no need to throw crap at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't really need to take a look at your profile, because you're extremely famous here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did anyway, and it wan't necessary, cause everything it showed me about you I already know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (was that worded correctly?)
Overall: Temp loves you
Oh, and no offense to Monkat on that pic, you are loved too!


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Monkat, you are loved too!



I know, bitch. I know.


----------



## nasune (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I'm virtually unknown here, but amuse me. Try rating me.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

EDIT: Twas already rated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Yung uns shield ur eyez


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Shlong: YOUR AVATAR AND SIGNATURE ARE SO DARN CUTE! Those are like the first thing I look at whenever I see one of your posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's from the manga Yotsuba, The Viztard made it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The rest: Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



;3
Suck on that, haters :3


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

Rate me~! Rate me~! My ava is so much cuter then shlong's!! ARMOR FTW!! :3 (Hi shlong!)


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Rate me~! Rate me~! My ava is so much cuter then shlong's!! ARMOR FTW!! :3 (Hi shlong!)


LIEZ~! YOTSU~BA~ FTW :3
ohaithar


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

I HATE HIM BTW!!! HE'S SUCH A TROLL!!! AND I REPRESENT THE TEMP!!!!


Spoiler





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ***********ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ***********
ÂÂ *****************ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*****************
*********************ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*********************
***********************ÂÂÂÂÂÂ***********************
************************ÂÂÂÂ************************
*************************ÂÂ*************************
**************************************************
ÂÂ************************************************
ÂÂÂÂ********************************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ****************************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ **********************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ******************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ********************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ **************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ **********
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ******
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ **
```


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I HATE HIM BTW!!! HE'S SUCH A TROLL!!! AND I REPRESENT THE TEMP!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...












 you to, silly dutch armour


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Arithmatics: You're nice I guess, and sometimes a *little *funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're a girl right? lol j/k thanks for the review and rating.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

i'm next


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

O_O Was I teh skipped?


----------



## evandixon (Dec 30, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> O_O Was I teh skipped?


Only if I was.

He probably hasn't gotten to us yet.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

you wasn't i asked first

---

dead thread?
am i so hard to rate?
or is trollology tired(well she has to be for all that work)?


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> dead thread?
> am i so hard to rate?
> or is trollology tired(well she has to be for all that work)?



Relax, people have lives too.


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> dead thread?
> am i so hard to rate?
> or is trollology tired(well she has to be for all that work)?


Dear god, man.
Have some patience.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

i will have to go study lol
sorry for being mean but i didn't mean to
i wanted to bump up


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> i will have to go study lol
> sorry for being mean but i didn't mean to
> i wanted to bump up


lol random reason to bump the thread. No worries its still on the home page. no bumping required. (unless  its 1 year old)


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like fun! I wanna be rated too!


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

The guy is probably sleeping.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2010)

it's not a guy it's a girl
and yeah she is sleeping


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> it's not a guy it's a girl
> and yeah she is sleeping



Oh Hai Therr~


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

O HAI EoF!


----------



## updowners (Dec 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> O HAI EoF!



hi


----------



## Paarish (Dec 30, 2010)

*I AM THE SUPREME OVERLORD OF THE EOF!!!!

YOUR RATING MEANS S**T  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Please don't hate me


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> *I AM THE SUPREME SERF OF THE EOF!!!!
> 
> YOUR RATING MEANS EVERYTHING
> 
> ...


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 30, 2010)

well don't rate me.
I want to see you rate the mods.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 30, 2010)

Rate me Rate me! Nobody here even knows who I am!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2010)

Volunteering


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Rate me Rate me! Nobody here even knows who I am!


True.

Also, I don't like this thread: it proves one (or both) of two things.

There are a lot of adolescents here looking to find out who they are, and are so desperate to do so that gthey would blindly listen to some stranger, or

This forum is full of disgusting excuses for humans, even more narcissistic than myself, but too afraid to admit it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Also, I don't like this thread: it proves one (or both) of two things.
> 
> There are a lot of adolescents here looking to find out who they are, and are so desperate to do so that gthey would blindly listen to some stranger, or
> 
> This forum is full of disgusting excuses for humans, even more narcissistic than myself, but too afraid to admit it.


I do agree with you, but personally I'm more curious about whether anyone will get a negative "rating" - or whether everyone will get a positive *safe* response. That is, to see whether she rates honesty over popularity.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 31, 2010)

I want a rating =D.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

OHAI!







Yeah.. me.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 31, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## nasune (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but there might be others who, like me, are just looking for a spot of amusement in an otherwhise dreary day by seeing how close to the truth she can get. After all I know who I am, yet it is unlikely she will get that. 
As for being narcissistic, well I have been called many things but there are few who have called me that. 

But in the end the types of people you describe will be here as well, they are just not the only ones  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

The fact that you feel the need to refute it, means that it is true.


----------



## nasune (Dec 31, 2010)

How nice and juvenile, well believe what you wish. Just remember this, I refute nothing. I simply stated my reason and told you that there will be other reasons beside those that you state.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> How nice and juvenile, well believe what you wish. Just remember this, I refute nothing. I simply stated my reason and told you that there will be other reasons beside those that you state.



THIS IS IN EOF.

EOFEOFLOLOLOL.


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> How nice and juvenile
> 
> You're the one resorting to name-calling...
> 
> QUOTE(nasune @ Dec 30 2010, 10:29 PM) Just remember this, I refute nothing. I simply stated my reason and told you that there will be other reasons beside those that you state.



Yeah, about yourself. Also known as refuting...

I win.


----------



## nasune (Dec 31, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> THIS IS IN EOF.
> 
> EOFEOFLOLOLOL.



Ah yes, I had not noticed that (came here through the portal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 31, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 31, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> In for rating. I promise your answer will be wrong but this is just for fun right?
> 0/10
> 
> QUOTE(jurassicplayer @ Dec 30 2010, 07:03 PM) I want a rating =D.


ur awesome

no way trollology will keep up with everyone


----------



## Trollology (Dec 31, 2010)

Vigilante: You seem like a nice guy, but your avatar bothers me xD I don't know if I'm the only one who feels this way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're a difficult one to rate, but I guess it's okay xP
So.. You seem like a caring and considerate person. edit: intelligent too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're the friendly type, not much of a troll or flamer.
You like to share opinions with others edit: sometimes.




You're sort of calm I guess, not too aggressive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're sweet and appreciate what you have. I notice that in a good number of your posts
So go back and look at the underlined words to see how I'd describe you if I were to use only a few adjectives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall: I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice self you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS. I love that "Thank You" thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AmineMaster: First to start off, you're one heck of a Pokemon expert. I like that a lot.
The first thing that comes up to my mind actually is your username. I have no idea what it means or where you got it from. I thought it was "AnimeMaster" then I noticed that I got the N and M switched around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I kind of googled to see what Amine means.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> a compound derived from ammonia by replacing hydrogen atoms by univalent hydrocarbon radicals


Yeah I'm pretty sure that's not the reason you put "Amine" in your username, otherwise, that would extremely geeky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're a pretty big fan of Kingdom Hearts. I can tell really easily. Sadly I can't keep up with the story since I hate my PSP and sold it and I hate my PS2 as well.
And GBA games are hardly sold anywhere these days so I'll have to get a GBA emulator on my PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whatever, back to the rating.. You don't post much on GBAtemp. You're online pretty often but no you rarely post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're a nice guy I guess, and very patient (You wait for me for like a million hours when we play pokemon 0_0 ... that's a good thing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I like patient people.
No worries I wouldn't class you as a noob so you can return to this dimension now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall: I like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the Pokemon skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Working on the next two maybe in like an hour or so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It may look like a simple rating but believe me you have no idea how hard it is to rate strangers based on their posts so yeah it takes time


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

Me please. (I realized I haven't asked decently yet)


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 31, 2010)

ME, please.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2010)

What on Gods green Earth is going on here then?


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 31, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> What on Gods green Earth is going on here then?



Heh. It's simple. You get rate, you rate people. But I don't think they are following the rules right now...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 31, 2010)

hai


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 31, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> hai



I RATE CHIU 1337/10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now would you go on a date with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I'm just joking really. Wait, am I?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> The fact that you feel the need to refute it, means that it is true.


That's like me saying you're in denial.


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.

You're right. I'm in denial...

I'm not admitting to myself how truly amazing I am - far greater than what I have previously been spouting.

From the rooftops I will scream it!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 31, 2010)

You should rate me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> From the rooftops I will scream it!



Coming 2011 to a cinema near you, monkat in "Nipple Fiddler on the Roof".


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 31, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't ask you, and besides weren't you asking me to post more?


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't ask anyone. You said you were here to be rated. He rated you.

Just because you didn't like it doesn't mean anyone gives a fuck.


----------



## Trollology (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay I'm actually gonna do 3 people just to cover up a bigger percent of you people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... So here goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antoligy: Yeah we have the same suffix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Kind of) but that doesn't mean that I'd put you before others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anway yes it's your turn if I didn't miss anyone.
You're the helpful type I guess. The type who knows a lot and shares information. But you also request help sometimes, and when you do, you're very thankful to the guy who provided you with it.
You're really intelligent, and when there are splits on the road, you take your own way. What I'm saying is, you think differently and not like others. Ok why the **** did that sound like a fortune cookie?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay whatever you got my point.
As much as you know you'd like to give, and you might get a little ticked when people don't make use of what you give them. Lots of people are like that, it's no biggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't really conclude more just my browsing through your profile so... I hope you're satisfied with my rating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall: I like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DemonBart: You're a sweet guy. Nintendo DS and 3DS freak too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When people don't agree with you, you try to prove yourself to be the right one.
You also like starting debates with people and gathering opinions to compare them to yours.
You laugh at loads of stuff, even when they're not THAT funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very much like myself actually. Anything that seems crazily abnormal makes me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well kind of like Antoligy, I really can't say more about you. It's quite unclear just by looking at your profile, but yeah you seem like a nice guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Overall: I like you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CannonFoddr: You seem like a cool guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lol I like the way you type and the stories you tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You give me good laughs/smiles ever now and then when reading your posts
You have an amazing sense of logic. Are you good at maths? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your avatar by the way. It's the definiton of pure pwnage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You seem nice and you've got humor. Those 2 are pretty important and I like how you have both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know this rating is shorter than the others. But I really can't think of more things to say about you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I hope you like the rating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
Overall: Yes, I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



----
I'll rate the next two in a few hours. If I don't manage (busy today), then tomorrow.


----------



## EvangelionEX (Jan 1, 2011)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Okay I'm actually gonna do 3 people just to cover up a bigger percent of you people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE'S MAH RATINGS KOALA 

/RAGE.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm bored. Rate me.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

PLZ RATE MEH



Spoiler



PLZ PLZ PLZ




ok, please rate me


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 1, 2011)

no flood guys


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> no flood guys



It's in EOF.


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 1, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> no flood guys


:l
THE LINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goli (Jan 1, 2011)

Rate me :>.


----------



## prowler (Jan 1, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Rate me :>.


10/10


----------



## Goli (Jan 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Rate me :>.10/10


----------



## prowler (Jan 1, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 1, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Rate me :>.


11/10


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> You didn't ask anyone. You said you were here to be rated. He rated you.
> 
> Just because you didn't like it doesn't mean anyone gives a fuck.



I implied that I was asking Trollology the OP. Also not mad and nothing against given rating. Like Arnold says, "You have to remember something: Everybody pities the weak; jealousy you have to earn."


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 1, 2011)

Hola... I am here for no particular reason.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 5, 2011)

lol dead topic


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 5, 2011)

No u


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Goli (Jan 13, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Cuz she's banned, duh.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Cuz she's banned, duh.


I noticed that shortly before I posted...but I still posted...I wonder why?


----------



## Raika (Jan 13, 2011)

wat is dis


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> wat is dis


20/10


----------



## Goli (Jan 13, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











-10/10.


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







-19.9/10


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 13, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-9001/10.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 13, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-9001/0...

=o


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...And here I thought Chuck Norris was the only one who could divide by zero!


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 13, 2011)

id likes to be rated


----------



## Goli (Jan 13, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you people and why did you intrude in our friendly disqualification? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shoo!


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Who are you people and why did you intrude in our friendly disqualification?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me laugh.
19.9/10


----------



## Goli (Jan 14, 2011)

I demand a 20/10.


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

+ 0.1


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like Trollology requested a ban rather than have to rate me.


It figures.


----------



## zerods (Jan 15, 2011)

[censored] ME..... sorry i meant RATE ME.

simple typo.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 15, 2011)

zerods said:
			
		

> [censored] ME..... sorry i meant RATE ME.
> 
> simple typo.



1. That wasn't really funny.

2. If you're actually serious... you do realise she's banned right?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

Well can someone, ANYONE rate me! I need a rating!


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Well can someone, ANYONE rate me! I need a rating!


I'll rate you on your avatar/sig.

4/10


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








EDIT: actually my avatar is pretty boring so i'll give you that. But not my sig. I made that all by myself


----------



## raulpica (Jan 15, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she kidnapped little koalas and sold them to evil guys


----------



## mameks (Jan 15, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 15, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


...


----------

